# What "type" of GSD and which Canadian breeder?



## RushGSD (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi all,
I have been researching quite a bit and now it seems the more I know, the more I realize I know nothing and it gets increasingly confusing to make a decision.
We are currently considering the adoption of a dog as a family companion.
We like medium to large-sized dogs that are athletic, with a certain dignity to them, and dogs that are great family companions, love children, can watch the house during our absence and can come with us for our jog. 
I know that this can be difficult to achieve, but I want a dog that is safe with kids but that can also protect the family. I want to have peace of mind when I know that my significant other is out for her run in the trails by herself, and when she is home alone (there have been recent and several instances of people - even athletic men - being mugged on the street here).
I find that the GSD seems to fit the bill for many of the things we are looking for in a dog but we are just not sure if it would be the right breed for us for the following reasons:
1- I owned Boxers in the past. I loved them, but I would prefer a calmer breed for our next familly dog. I think I am not mistaken to think that the GSD is definitely calmer;
2- We both work. This means the dog would be home alone from 7am to 3pm every day of the week, with only our cat as a companion.
3- We want a dog that is relatively easy to train (basic obedience, potty/house training, maybe protection and/or Schutzhund).
4- We do not have kids (yet) which means the dog would not be exposed to them so much. However, I have little nieces (plus we may have kids) and I want to make sure they wouldn't get hurt/bit by the dog (same with the neighboor's kids);
In light of the aforementioned, would you say that the GSD could be a suitable familly dog for us? If so, what type (show vs working line, level of drive, etc.) would best meet our needs?
Would you recommend a male or a female, given all of the above?
Would you know of a reputable breeder in Ontario, Quebec or not too far out in the US?
Thanking you in advance for your time and educated feedback.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome from Ottawa . Never be afraid to ask questions here

As for working line (or WL as the abbreviation) vs. showline (SL), it's a personal decision. Some people shy away from WL because they can be high drive dogs and high energy, while some shy away from SL due to the physical structure and sometimes temperament issues. There is no sure thing in either, you can get a hyper SL or a lazy WL for example. Same thing as male vs female

Both types can be family pets and protectors, the best advice especially if you're interested in doing Schutzhund is to find a local club and see their dogs in action so you can get a feel for what's required. The club can also point you towards breeders that have proven progeny that work well. Talk to breeders and express what you're looking for and they should be able to tell you whether they have a good fit for your family. Pay attention to their contracts and what they cover for health and temperament 

If you'd like recommendations for breeders we can help out as well. In Ontario there are two WL breeders I personally would recommend: 

I got my GSD from Stalworth Kennels outside of Ottawa. I'm extremely happy with Delgado who is just shy of 11 months, solid temperament, nerves of steel, great around kids and other animals (other dogs, cats, chickens, sheep, horses, and cows). He loves to work, I'm planning on doing agility once he turns 2 so just sticking with tracking and obedience right now. 

Carmen at Carmspack also has a great reputation and is also a member of this forum. Her dogs excel in their working abilities and she's a wealth of knowledge in both health and bloodlines. She's located near Toronto


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I had similar requirements to yours. I am a female who does a lot of running on the outskirts of town which are relatively uninhabited, but still have vehicular traffic. I feel so much more comfortable now that I have a GSD to run with.

There are a lot of experienced people on this forum who will hopefully chime in regarding lines and breeders who are much more knowledgeable than I am. I adopted my girl at 10 months old. She had come from a family situation with kids ages 4-7, was already house broke, potty trained, and started on basic obedience, and was already old enough where I felt comfortable taking her with me on runs. As an added bonus she was already exposed and used to horses and other livestock.

So, you may want to also consider older puppies/young adults. Whether if it is from a situation like mine or occassionally breeders have older puppies available as well.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Your requirements are not difficult to fill at all.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

RushGSD said:


> We are currently considering the adoption of a dog as a family companion.
> We like medium to large-sized dogs that are athletic, with a certain dignity to them, and dogs that are great family companions, love children, can watch the house during our absence and can come with us for our jog.
> I know that this can be difficult to achieve, but I want a dog that is safe with kids but that can also protect the family.


This should not be difficult to find if you go with a reputable breeder--I am jealous that you are close to Carmspack--I hold her breeding program in great esteem.



> 1- I owned Boxers in the past. I loved them, but I would prefer a calmer breed for our next familly dog. I think I am not mistaken to think that the GSD is definitely calmer;


Well-bred GSDs tend to have a good bit of drive, meaning a desire to be active and engage in instinctive behaviors, so puppy selection will be important. In every litter there are pups with more energy and drive, and pups with less energy and drive. You will probably want the calmer pup in the litter--the more active pups will put a Boxer to shame! Training and exercise is important for every pup and will help fulfill their basic drives. A high-drive dog is not necessarily hyper, but will require training like any dog.

Working lines are bred mainly for working temperament (drive, confidence, biddability, strong nerve). Show lines are bred mainly for looks, but the better breeders strive for good temperament as well. Ask the breeder what their goals are, and whether their dogs are suited for life as a family companion.

Male or female is a personal choice. Females are sometimes easier to handle for a first-time GSD owner, but more males than females have what it takes to be SchH or protection prospects. However, there are exceptions to everything--I think that the key for you is to select the right breeder and the right puppy, regardless of gender.


----------



## RushGSD (Dec 18, 2012)

carmspack said:


> Your requirements are not difficult to fill at all.


Hi Carmen,
I coincidently sent you an email yesterday night after visiting your website.
Would it be possible to email me back with details about current and/or planned litters, prices, etc.?
Regards,


----------



## RushGSD (Dec 18, 2012)

Shade said:


> Welcome from Ottawa . Never be afraid to ask questions here


Hi Shade! I am also located in Ottawa! 
Perhaps we could meet sometime? I did not have the opportunity to see so many GSD in the flesh and honestly, although it seems easy to book breeders' visits, very few return emails (the ones that do are 5-6 hours away). The only breeder I was able to visit was Harmonia, in Quebec (Cantley).
There is a breeder called Syl-Marc on the 148 near Montebello. They seem to have a pretty nice Schutzhund set-up. 
Anyone knows if the GSD they breed/sell are good?


----------



## RushGSD (Dec 18, 2012)

BTW, thanks all for your replies, it is much appreciated!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

RushGSD said:


> Hi Shade! I am also located in Ottawa!
> Perhaps we could meet sometime? I did not have the opportunity to see so many GSD in the flesh and honestly, although it seems easy to book breeders' visits, very few return emails (the ones that do are 5-6 hours away). The only breeder I was able to visit was Harmonia, in Quebec (Cantley).
> There is a breeder called Syl-Marc on the 148 near Montebello. They seem to have a pretty nice Schutzhund set-up.
> Anyone knows if the GSD they breed/sell are good?


Absolutely, once the holiday chaos settles we can talk about meeting

Don't give up on contacting breeders, I got very few quick responses when I was looking and with the holidays being just around the corner I'm sure they're just as busy as we are. 

I don't have any knowledge of Syl-Marc but I did look at their website and I like that both males and females are titled. If you're interested in a specific breeder you can start a new thread and ask and see if anyone has experience with them.

If you're willing to go a little farther, or possibly ship a puppy/dog Narnia Kennels in New Brunswick is another excellent breeder, Sunflowers is a member of this forum who has a puppy from them named Hans. I'm sure she's be willing to give you her experience if asked

German Shepherd breeder,German Shepherd puppies


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome from Toronto. Lots of good breeders not too far from you so I am sure in time you will find the perfect puppy.


----------

